# Verbraucherschutz beklagt Datenschutzverstoß von SMS-Anbiete



## webwatcher (6 April 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46332


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz beklagt den eklatanten
> Verstoß eines SMS-Betreibers aus Hamburg gegen den Datenschutz. Wie die Verbraucherschützer
> am Dienstag in Mainz mitteilten, habe die Firma die kompletten Rufnummern
> der Handynutzer sowie die Inhalte der Kurzmitteilungen gespeichert.
> ...



Cool, öfter mal was Neues 

ww


----------



## KatzenHai (7 April 2004)

*Re: Verbraucherschutz beklagt Datenschutzverstoß von SMS-Anb*



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz beklagt den eklatanten Verstoß eines SMS-Betreibers aus Hamburg gegen den Datenschutz. Wie die Verbraucherschützer am Dienstag in Mainz mitteilten, habe die Firma die kompletten Rufnummern der Handynutzer *sowie die Inhalte der Kurzmitteilungen* gespeichert. Den Nutzern wurden diese Daten später wiederum zur Kenntnis gegeben als Nachweis dafür, dass sie angeblich ein SMS-Paket bei der Firma per Handy bestellt hätten.



Hatte da nicht gerade kürzlich ein Verfassungsgericht was zum Abhören und Aufzeichnen privater Dateninhalte geäußert?


----------

